# I made it through my first year! Thanks everyone!



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Olive, 
Did all you're hives survive the big flood? Last I heard you where concerned a few might go down river.


----------



## noahsbees (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome!!


----------



## Olive (May 17, 2009)

thanks! 
but...I have no recolection of a flood, haha! I live on a hill, so my hives are high and dry  you must have been thinking of someone else KQ6AR...but thanks for the concern


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, that was Rebel Rose. She hasn't posted since July.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Glad you made it this far. Good luck in the future.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Brenda, 
My mistake. I remember she was fishing on the front porch.



Brenda said:


> Yeah, that was Rebel Rose. She hasn't posted since July.



Olive,
Sorry for the mix-up. Glad to hear all is looking well so far.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

You haven't made it through the year until your bees are alive and well in spring.


----------



## Olive (May 17, 2009)

thanks for the vote of confidence Odfrank 
but i suppose your right...shouldnt count my chickens b4 theyre hatched...or in this case bees


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Does  mean what I think it does?

Because we are namesakes, I will let it slide this time, Oliver.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Glad to hear that you had a good year, it’s great to see young women getting into beekeeping. It’s something I point out to kids in the schools I give beekeeping presentations to. That beekeeping is not an all male sport. Keep learning and pass it on.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Olive, :thumbsup:
Happy New Year to you & your bees. So Far So Good.
Can you tell me about the source of your bees?
Thanks,
Ernie


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Odfrank
 means pink smily with tongue sticking out. 
Perry


----------



## Olive (May 17, 2009)

> Odfrank
> means pink smily with tongue sticking out.


Thanks for the clarification Perry 



> Can you tell me about the source of your bees?
> Thanks,
> Ernie


I purchased my bees in nucs from Green Honey Farms...i found it a lot easier as a new beekeeper to work with an established colony


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I purchased my bees in nucs 
Excellent choice!
Ernie


----------

